# Bruce - Australian Shepherd? (Hope Rescue)



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Bruce is a 3 year old Collie x (possibly Australian Shepherd) he is currently on foster in Ammanford, Camarthenshire.

The Bruce Fact File
Dog status: Excellent, loves other dogs and would like a home with canine company although he could be rehomed alone.
Cat status: Unknown but he did have a thing for chasing chickens although this has now been worked on by his foster family 
Child status: unknown, he is not in foster with children but is a gentle and easy to handle dog. He may be able to be rehomed with dog savvy children 6 years plus
Housetraining: Good
Home alone: Happy being left for short periods however, he has always had canine company when left by his foster home
Basic training: Knows sit and has an excellent recall. Needs a few more hints on how to walk nicely on the lead.










Who could resist a nose like that? So speckly, unusual and oh so kissable.

Bruce is a very sweet natured and loving dog. He loves the company of people and is well socialised and good to handle.

Bruce is also well socialised with his fellow canines and has settled in very well with his new foster friends. He came in to our care with his brother Rex but they are looking to move on to pastures new without each other. 
Bruce would like a home where there is an existing dog or two. He could be rehomed as a single dog as long as he had a lot of human company and mental stimulation.










Bruce has not been phased by his time at the pound and settled well in his foster home. He did show a lot of interest in their chickens when he arrived but he has shown his intelligent and biddable nature by learning they are not to be chased. He is not nervous of loud noises and even a trip to the vets does not scare him.

He does need a little more training to walk nicely on a loose lead as he can forge ahead. He knows to sit on command and has a lovely recall. He is good in the car.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful......If I had the space I would have him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow he is very striking looking.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What a stunner, he's a double merle by the looks of things. Interesting though nothing mention about his hearing or sight, he must be a very lucky lad to have both as a double merle :thumbup:


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Bruce is still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

New pics of this gorgeous boy!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He is adorable, fingers crossed for him :thumbup:


----------



## lizmitch1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bruce is beautiful its a shame u dont know how he is with cats as i have two.but good luck rehoming him http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/Smilies2/yesnod.gif


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Bruce moved to a different rescue to try and increase his chances of finding his home - he has done!


----------

